# What colour is Winter?



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

She is just over 4 weeks old, mother is a seal point siamese, thinking she will turn the same as her mother, but she was lighter at the same age as are her aunts and grandfather.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

This is her aunt ^^ 










Either another siamese who is identical to aunt is the father ot this chap ^^^


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Does that agouti buck carry himilayan(ch)? If so, your doe in question could be agouti based siamese, which would make for the lighter color.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Is the farther the agouti? and do you know the farthers parents colour.

She could just be a lighter shade of siamese


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

HemlockStud said:


> Does that agouti buck carry himilayan(ch)? If so, your doe in question could be agouti based siamese, which would make for the lighter color.


Sorry no idea


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> Is the farther the agouti? and do you know the farthers parents colour.
> 
> She could just be a lighter shade of siamese


The father could either be another Siamese or the Agouti, not 100% sure as we found a male in with the females, I can find out the Agouti's parents colours, cant remember of the top of my head x


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

Father of the agouti is PEW mother is brown


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ok in the litter was there any non c diluted babies? if so agouti is the farther if not siam could be the farther.

if agouti is farther the c diluted ones will be Himalayan ch.c as agouti will carry c. some seal some agouti pointed
if both siams are siam and not himmi she will be siam, if one is actually himmi she could be himmi.

have any of your siam x siam litters produced pew? if they have then you have himmis too. if only ever siams then there siam.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

WOW :shock: Thank you so much for the reply, you will have to bear with me as genetics are all new to me, I shall do a little research and get back to you


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

Can you dumb it down a bit for me? I have salemsparklies agouti's mum and had the dad. The mum is brown and dad was white albino.

Squish McCloud SPI
Element Mouse Rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep, the agoutis farther the pew is c.c (aka albino) as mum was not agouti the farther must be under his white, as the albino covers the real colour to white and agouti is dominant over non agouti so the gene can't be carryed. the Brown mother isn't c diluted so has at least 1 non diluted C gene but could carry one so C.? with out pics I'd guess she is choc b.b. and as she wasn't agouti or tan she would have 2 non agouti genes a.a

so known genetics for dad
A.?, B.?, c.c
And mum
a.a, b.b C.?

so the agouti boy would be
A.a, B.b, C.c
so he carries choc and pew


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

This is mummy Pacha

Squish McCloud SPI
Element Mouse Rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

And daddy Wick

Squish McCloud SPI
Element Mouse Rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok where did the pics go?

Squish McCloud SPI
Element Mouse Rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

Mummy doe Pacha

Squish McCloud SPI
Element Mouse Rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

This is daddy buck Wick, not too clear a photo but he was white, no points, red eyes.

Those two above (Pacha and Wick) are Thor's parents and Thor is daddy buck to Winter whilst Mummy is Siamese with seal points. Hope this helps.

Squish McCloud SPI
Element Mouse Rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not overly find of mathematics being numberlexic so ill leave this side of things to salemsparklies as she is the other half of my mouse rescue!

Squish McCloud SPI
Element Mouse Rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElementMR (Jan 16, 2013)

How the hell do you delete posts on this bloody thing? :s

Squish McCloud SPI
Element Mouse Rescue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

you cant deleat posts after a certian amount of time any more, you hae to report the post you want deleating to admin. To deleat duing the time frame you go to the edit your post and at the top is a box to tick to deleat.

Yep wick is defernalty pink eye white so wont have any points as doesnt have the right c diulte genes. you need ch for any points. ch/ch is siamese, ch/c is himmi, ch/ce is black eye siamese aka colour point baige, ch/cch is burmese.
Pacha looks like she could be agouti, if she is then she has the A gene, which would mean they the agouti buck proberly doesnt carry choc then.

So if the aguoti buck thor is the farther of winter she will be himmilayian not siamese as she would have inherited one of her mums ch genes and thors c albino gene. You know she doesnt have his C as she would not be c diulted if she had so she is ch/c.

Himmis are like siamese but are lighter body and lighter pointed with no shading on the body. 
She is proberly taking her time to show her points.


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 29, 2012)

PPVallhunds said:


> you cant deleat posts after a certian amount of time any more, you hae to report the post you want deleating to admin. To deleat duing the time frame you go to the edit your post and at the top is a box to tick to deleat.
> 
> Yep wick is defernalty pink eye white so wont have any points as doesnt have the right c diulte genes. you need ch for any points. ch/ch is siamese, ch/c is himmi, ch/ce is black eye siamese aka colour point baige, ch/cch is burmese.
> Pacha looks like she could be agouti, if she is then she has the A gene, which would mean they the agouti buck proberly doesnt carry choc then.
> ...


You are most awesome, thanks sooooo much for taking the time to explain


----------

